# Philippine Bureau Of Immigration Annual Check-In (No Walk Ins Main Office only)



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It appears an appointment is necessary this year for the main office only, here's the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website and off to the left is the Black On Line Appointment Button. Bureau of Immigration Philippines

Here's a more in depth article on this Immigration reminds foreigners to set appointments online for required reporting

Late entry: Don't forget your previous receipts, they got me this year, I had to come back on a later date to show them my receipt from last year they didn't have a record of me checking in 2020.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> It appears an appointment is necessary this year, here's the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website and off to the left is the Black On Line Appointment Button. Bureau of Immigration Philippines


Did BI block me? I get this message now when I tried your link and if I go direct to their site.

*The requested URL was rejected. Please consult with your administrator.

Your support ID is: 1742195841846347xxxx
*


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

This article clarifies that appointments are needed only for the BI main office in Manila, not the other BI locations.

December 11, 2020
Aside from the BI main office in Intramuros, Manila, *aliens may also report to the nearest participating BI field, satellite or extension office. *
SOURCE: https://www.manilatimes.net/2020/12...eminds-foreigners-of-annual-reporting/807998/


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi all , appointments are only needed for the Manila Main office for Visa,acr card renewals !
I phoned the Santa Rosa office and annual reporting can be done there as usual.
I registered my details yesterday on the BI site and only recieved the activation email this morning. The BI site is not working this morning ! My ACR card expires Nov 21 things might change by then.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> Did BI block me? I get this message now when I tried your link and if I go direct to their site.
> 
> *The requested URL was rejected. Please consult with your administrator.
> 
> Your support ID is: 1742195841846347xxxx*


Zep, No you are not blocked, that's the standard message when the PBI website is down for repairs or updates and they do this frequently. I also get those same messages and Expatuk2016 also mentioned the site was down this morning.


----------



## Matthiasgelber (Jan 7, 2021)

expatuk2016 said:


> Hi all , appointments are only needed for the Manila Main office for Visa,acr card renewals !
> I phoned the Santa Rosa office and annual reporting can be done there as usual.
> I registered my details yesterday on the BI site and only recieved the activation email this morning. The BI site is not working this morning ! My ACR card expires Nov 21 things might change by then.


Is this confirmed that walk in for Santa Rosa is possible? What is the address of the satellite office there?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The BI site is down quite often. Must be an old Geocities site ha ha.
Iloilo and Boracay both require appointments too. We have to go their Facebook pages to make the appointments. Iloilo does it through Messaging. Boracay has a QR code leading to a Google doc, and they email you your confirmation. Nothing like consistency ha ha


----------



## Matthiasgelber (Jan 7, 2021)

thanks for the feedback - appreciated .... sounds like the whole system is somewhat a mess ha ha


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Had a friend do his in Makati office.. walked in at 9.30 , said there was no one around, walked out by 945 all completed.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I did mine at the SM Aura Immigration Satellite Office yesterday morning.
Very easy and very quick, no booking required.


----------

